# Today's Moment Of Musical ZEN......Mr. Jeff Beck...with EC !!!



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

The Master....The One, The Only.....Mr. Jeff Beck...Live at Ronnie Scott’s......with EC !!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDNzYeaJUS8

Now if that doesn't make you want to go and play guitar......you are dead.

Pete


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That's a great video. Gives a really good view of his tremolo arm technique, which is, in a word, brilliant. Never had that good a closeup view of it before, myself. Didn't realize he works the arm so close to the bridge, rather than at the end like so many dive-bombers do. Then there is the pluck-and-wobble technique where he lets the arm do work on its won after he lets it go.

neat!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Beck is awsome and this is a very good video... thanks for sharing... anyone see him a few years back when he came thru Canada???


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

That's some sweet music Pete,...thanx for posting the video...


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Great link. Thank's for sharing. Jeff Beck is hands down my favourite guitarist. I have everything he has every released....and some he did not offically release. He has alway's blown my mind since I first bought "Blow by Blow" way back in the day. Everything he play's always sounds fresh...always pushing forward.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

What was that from? I spotted Jimmy Page in the audience.
I'd call Jeff Beck underrated because I don't think it's posible to rate him highly enough. He's infinity squared good or something. 
Tal Wilkenfeld is also a great bass player.
That other fella that sings at the end is pretty good too


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

KHINGPYNN said:


> Beck is awsome and this is a very good video... thanks for sharing... anyone see him a few years back when he came thru Canada???


Sure Did !!!!!! I see him every time he comes through. I change all previous engagements, cancel dates, clear the calendar and buy the best seats I can get so I can bow and pray at the alter of Beck.



mario said:


> Great link. Thank's for sharing. Jeff Beck is hands down my favourite guitarist. I have everything he has every released....and some he did not offically release. He has alway's blown my mind since I first bought "Blow by Blow" way back in the day. Everything he play's always sounds fresh...always pushing forward.


Hey Mario ...that DVD of Jeff you gave me gets major rotation on my player. I never cease to be amazed at the way he plays.




devnulljp said:


> What was that from? I spotted Jimmy Page in the audience.
> I'd call Jeff Beck underrated because I don't think it's posible to rate him highly enough. He's infinity squared good or something.
> Tal Wilkenfeld is also a great bass player.
> That other fella that sings at the end is pretty good too


That is from Live at Ronnie Scott's. Just aired the other night on BBC. It will be available Nov. 10th here in Canada.
Yes that is Mr. Page being quite blown away by his pal and old bandmate Jeff. 
Jeff ALWAYS has a great band....with the best of the best drummers on the planet. but this lineup.....could be the tops.....I mean Vinnie....OMG !!!!
I'd love to hear some new stuff from this band.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

absolutely brilliant. great shot of the trem work. so subtle, so genius.:bow:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Love Jeff's line after introducing Eric... "well I better F**k off then" 


thankx


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've never seen anyone use a whammy bar like Jeff does. :bow:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I love how Clapton looks like a regular joe you can meet at the supermarket..hehehe..prooves that even when you are a multi-millionaire, you can still shop at Sears..


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

And some more musical zen for the next week.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAm0oWwsXW0 Space Boogie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFg9tFCmZvg Good Bye Pork Pie Hat/Brush With The Blues
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmgA7mlaNN0 Blanket with Imogen Heap
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVk8SLCorVc Angels
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHr7m7P9n58 Nadia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pHdOjeh4EY Behind The Veil
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF9265cjM1g Eternity's Breath/Stratus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rapmXFACiFI People Get Ready with Joss Stone

and the ultimate encore.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1y8BrUHdgs Where Were You


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, 'Where Were You' never ceases to amaze me. Nice to hear it in this intimate of a setting. Truly transcendent playing.......


----------

